# Bengal Kittens!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

The babies are 7weeks & 5 days old today! I took these pictures yesterday, they are Sooo Yummy! And Naughty! :laugh: :blink:
Hope you like them!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful little rascals :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeettt:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What gorgeous babies


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

*thud*

sorry i just fell off my sofa.....OH MY DAYS!!!! soooo gorgeous!! :001_wub:

oh i would love one.....ah who am i kidding - all of them! lol x


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i could kidnap them all:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: great photos


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks gald you like them!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

catlover0581 said:


> *thud*
> 
> sorry i just fell off my sofa.....OH MY DAYS!!!! soooo gorgeous!! :001_wub:
> 
> oh i would love one.....ah who am i kidding - all of them! lol x


Exactly, how would you choose? They're all so gorgeous!

I really need to check the photo section more often! Otherwise I would have missed this overload of pure cuteness :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely coats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! 2 are full tri colour leopard rosetted, 2 are open tri rosetted & spotted and 1 is somehow spotted, which go round in a marble pattern.... Very unique and stunning!!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooooo, they are so gorgeous 
I have always wanted one so much but they are way out of my price range. Lucky I love my tabbies


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not really in to Cats, so I've never heard of the breed but they are soooooo Cute.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: kittens, lovely markings


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! They are the same price range as other pedigree registered cats  well worth it to, same with dogs, cant put a price on a well reared baby and what they give you back :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh TB how did I miss these beautiful babies.They are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! they are little sods, the new game is called '4 climb up human mum fron the front, while one climbs from the back, who ever gets to the shoulders first wins...' long title, its a work in progress! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

wow they are so beautiful i want them all


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad i decided to come back and have a look in here!!  <3 gorgeous!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Gasp! :001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks!


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

They're so adorable! So cute! 

We're considering to get a bengal kitten here too. These pics just make me want it even more!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Crocky said:


> They're so adorable! So cute!
> 
> We're considering to get a bengal kitten here too. These pics just make me want it even more!


Ooo good luck! if you go the the bengalforums they maybe able to help with good breeders near you... :laugh:


----------

